# My story about constipation



## Jackie704 (Jan 7, 2014)

I want to share my story about constipation.

In my younger years I suffered for years being constipated. Twenty or Thirty Days could go by before I would have a bowel movement. When I was 25 years old, I ended up in the emergency room with impacted bowels. After that I had tests taken. I had a proctoscope test taken where I was told that the length of my intestines were 2 times as long as a normal person and that was why I could hold so much waste. After that I continued taking laxatives which caused very painful gas pains. Finally when I turned 30 - I decided that I wasn't going to take any more laxatives. I bought Fleets enema's and started using them to help me have regular bowel movements. After I use the bottle I wash it out and when I re-use the bottle, I fill it up with warm water and put vasoline on the tip and squeeze the bottle. Sometimes I have to use my finger to help it out.

I am now 64 years old and I have continued to use the enemas and feel that this has been the best solution to solving my problem.


----------

